# Why? Science Diet



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you nailed it. Veterinarians must make some good money off that food. I mean, why would vets be in the food biz, anyway? That doesn't make sense to me. The Science Diet brand is well-established, although the product has changed drastically over the years. 

But as they say, "Follow the money trail!"


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> I think you nailed it. Veterinarians must make some good money off that food. I mean, why would vets be in the food biz, anyway? That doesn't make sense to me. The Science Diet brand is well-established, although the product has changed drastically over the years.
> 
> But as they say, "Follow the money trail!"


It has to have something to do with money--I have met a few vets that carry some of the Natural Balance allergy formulas--but they are rare.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

There is another related reason as to why they'd sell it. It seems like mainstream veterinarians haven't received much detailed training in nutrition. For example, our main vet has told me more than once that we (Karen and I ) are in uncharted territory as far as trying to figure out what to feed Dottie. She said that she had no advice to offer, because she really didn't know much about nutrition beyond the basics.

I'll answer your obvious question: We aren't seeing that vet any more. 

But we've had two other conventional vets at different offices strike out when it was time to answer The Dottie Diet Question.

So really, maybe they are just selling the stuff because #1, they make a good profit, and #2, they don't know much about nutrition, and their clients are somehow doing getting by with the corn-based diet.

Or, maybe my experience is a rare thing in the mainstream veterinary world. I hope so. Veterinarians should know about nutrition!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am remembering asking my vet on the very first visit with Julie--about what to feed her. His only advice was any puppy food except Ol Roy--at least he did not try to sell me Science Diet. 

It was the girls that work for him that were so adamant against the food, and I don't blame them at all-they just work there. 

But good grief--if we can read labels--why can't the vet?


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

It is a conundrum. But as you've said on here before, thank goodness for the Internet and for forums like this one. There is so much info available at the grassroots level now. And of course, the difference that e-mail and the Internet has made in rescue work is immeasurable.

So, keep reading those labels!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

The number one reason they carry it is because Hill's has the most complete line of prescription diets out there. Eukanuba has a good line too but not as complete as Hill's.

Most people visit a vet because of a sick animal. If a food correction is required, lets say because of a kidney malfunction, Hills has a diet specifically for that condition, Hills K/d.

As far as vets getting rich off selling dog food, you must be joking. If they make 50 cents a bag I'd be surprised.

They sell it as a service to their patients.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

No kidding--gotta love access to information! 

I am not a dog food snob--but--I still want to feed something decent. 

Why would I spend 25 dollars or more for Science Diet-when ironically--Purina Dog Chow is a better food. Pretty sad--


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Bailey's Dad said:


> As far as vets getting rich off selling dog food, you must be joking. If they make 50 cents a bag I'd be surprised.
> 
> They sell it as a service to their patients.


The vet that I am no longer seeing is in business for *money*. *Lots of money.* The practice puts a high pricetag on everything from dog food to office visits to prescriptions for heartworm preventative, and obtaining those prescriptions was always akin to an arm-wrestling match, complete with a lecture about how we don't love our dogs unless we pay their ridiculous asking price. We got that offensive, BS lecture every time we were paying $10 for each signed piece of paper. *No, bottom line was they would rather sell us the heartworm preventative for a 40% markup over what we pay online.* 

So, I am *not *joking. Vets make money. Some of them want it more than others, so some of them stick it to their clients more than others. The one I am describing isn't sticking it to us anymore.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> The vet that I am no longer seeing is in business for *money*. *Lots of money.* The practice puts a high pricetag on everything from dog food to office visits to prescriptions for heartworm preventative, and obtaining those prescriptions was always akin to an arm-wrestling match, complete with a lecture about how we don't love our dogs unless we pay their ridiculous asking price. We got that offensive, BS lecture every time we were paying $10 for each signed piece of paper. *No, bottom line was they would rather sell us the heartworm preventative for a 40% markup over what we pay online.*
> 
> So, I am *not *joking. Vets make money. Some of them want it more than others, so some of them stick it to their clients more than others. The one I am describing isn't sticking it to us anymore.


I don't buy anything I don't have too at the vets--I was told by them you can't buy Heartguard with out us...horse hockey--it is almost 20 dollars cheaper at PetMeds.com than from them.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> The vet that I am no longer seeing is in business for *money*. *Lots of money.* The practice puts a high pricetag on everything from dog food to office visits to prescriptions for heartworm preventative, and obtaining those prescriptions was always akin to an arm-wrestling match, complete with a lecture about how we don't love our dogs unless we pay their ridiculous asking price. We got that offensive, BS lecture every time we were paying $10 for each signed piece of paper. *No, bottom line was they would rather sell us the heartworm preventative for a 40% markup over what we pay online.*
> 
> So, I am *not *joking. Vets make money. Some of them want it more than others, so some of them stick it to their clients more than others. The one I am describing isn't sticking it to us anymore.



Sure there are vets like that. I had one quote me $200.00 for a neuter when every other guy around was charging $75.00.

But I firmly believe vets like that are the exception and not the rule.

But what does that have to do with Science Diet?? 

As I said Vet's sell it as a service to their patients and they don't get rich off dog food. It's there for the 5% who walk in the door and need it.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I fail to see how any dog would do better on a diet that is mainly corn--which is my problem with the Science Diet food--I don't understand how it can be a complete food--prescription or otherwise--when it is just such bad quality.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I believe that Science Diet has extensive monetary incentive programs for veterinary clinics. I know when I asked one of my vets about another brand, he said the delivery charges were too expensive for him to carry it. 

I've also been told by my vets that they received only one nutrition class in vet school (which I confirmed when I looked at the vet school curriculum the year I applied). And the class was taught by Hill's. Some of the continuing education in nutrition is also taught by Hill's.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> I don't buy anything I don't have too at the vets--I was told by them you can't buy Heartguard with out us...horse hockey--it is almost 20 dollars cheaper at PetMeds.com than from them.


You will find that almost anything you buy, from televisions to motorcycles, can be bought over the internet cheaper than at a walk in retailer.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> I fail to see how any dog would do better on a diet that is mainly corn--which is my problem with the Science Diet food--I don't understand how it can be a complete food--prescription or otherwise--when it is just such bad quality.


Lets take kidney disease. 

Say your dog has this condition.He needs an extremely low protein content with an extremely low phosphorus content. There isn't a food on the market to match Hills K/D to meet those requirements. Dog eats something else just because you think it's better than Hill's and it dies.

So tell me what would you feed????


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed--in specialty cases like that --I am fine with it. 

I guess I am more really talking about just ordinary food for your typical dogs.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Bailey's Dad said:


> Lets take kidney disease.
> 
> Say your dog has this condition.He needs an extremely low protein content with an extremely low phosphorus content. There isn't a food on the market to match Hills K/D to meet those requirements. Dog eats something else just because you think it's better than Hill's and it dies.
> 
> So tell me what would you feed????


That's a good question. If I found myself facing this problem, I'd do a lot of research before deciding on a course of action. I'd also sign onto this forum and float a few questions about canine kidney disease, because I'll bet that someone on here has dealt with it. I'd study the K/D ingredients list and then see what else is available, followed by the proper comparisons. If there is indeed a vaccuum, I'd make my own, IF I could make it better than Hill's. But if I couldn't, and nothing better existed, I'd use the Hill's.

My only reason for being skeptical about the K/D is based on an experience with their Z/D food, which was prescribed for Dottie years ago when we were just getting into addressing her allergy problem. The Z/D turned out to be a worthless waste of time. But it isn't fair for me to judge K/D based on that experience, because I'm not familiar with K/D or canine kidney disease.

I've detailed how we almost killed Barrington by blindly following a respected veterinarian's course of treatment, so one thing is for sure: I would not follow any course of treatment for something so serious without first doing my homework.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> Agreed--in specialty cases like that --I am fine with it.
> 
> I guess I am more really talking about just ordinary food for your typical dogs.


And I agree, that for a normal healthy dog, there are better options out there.

But remember, humans don't go grocery shopping at the doctors office. And dogs shouldn't either. 

Hill's has a place in pet nutrition. A lot of animals have had their lives extended due to Hill's.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I recently faced a similar situation when the vets wanted to prescribe a Science Diet acidifying formula for Brandy. I knew she'd be allergic to it, and I wasn't thrilled with its nutritional values. 

What I did was to determine what specifically about that diet made it medically appropriate. I believe the percentage of phosphorous was one component. Then I spent hours researching the content of other foods, making charts, e-mailing food manufacturers with questions, etc. And ultimately I was lucky and found what I felt were better alternatives. I realize that may not always be possible. 

If my research had shown that Science Diet was her only alternative, I probably would have looked into supplementing her diet with other nutrients.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is not folks like us that are willing to research diets that I worry about --it is folks that are clueless and believe what the vet tells them just because he is supposed to know.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been lucky with my vet....He has never tried to push any products on me...... like dog food, heart worm... flea stuff.... he knows what kind of food I use.... as for heartworm and flea stuff..... I get it from the rescue for free....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> It is not folks like us that are willing to research diets that I worry about --it is folks that are clueless and believe what the vet tells them just because he is supposed to know.



Thats why picking a vet you trust is of the utmost importance.

How many Golden Retrievers are in the USA? A million? More? Less? I don't know.
How many people on boards like this one? A few thousand, tops. See where I'm going with this? The vast majority of pet owners love their pets but for whatever reason don't take the time to understand what it takes to raise an animal properly. They rely on the vet. After all thats what the are paying him for.

Thats where Hills comes in. Its readily available and in special needs cases, can save a dogs life or extend it awhile.

Hills spends a lot of money on nutritional research. Millions of dogs do just fine on it. I doubt any dogs have died from eating it. And it certainly is better than most grocery store foods. 

I don't feed Hills. Never have. I feed Eukanuba PP. 

Believe me, I've researched Dog food to death.


----------



## nGoldenm (Jan 17, 2007)

Some vets may mark up the cost of the Science Diet that they sell, but for all the rest, they don't recieve any monetary benefit from selling it. They sell it because it's what they know. At most vet schools, the students only take one nutrition class and it only covers the basics. They do however attend several seminars that the food companies put on. Of course, the big name companies (Hill's, Purina, etc) have the most money to spend on these things and therefor usually make the best impression. I also agree that they carry it because Hill's has a very comprehensive prescription diet line. Bottom line, it's not the money that fuels their pushes for SD. They sell and recommend it it because it is what they know the best.


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

I guess im lucky in a way cause the only Vet food they have in Japan is prescription food so they dont push any products on us. I can get Hill's just about anywhere. The only draw back to that is all the other dog foods are priced about the same. So do I get Hills or one of the other ones. So for now since hes a puppy I got Hill's.

I see what you all are writing about Science Diet so how long do you all think I should stick to this diet?? I cant read the Label cause i cant read Japanese and my selection is not much. Odering on the internet and shipping it here is out of the question. Its kind of like needing shoes over here size 11 they dont have any or hard to come by.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I usually choose not to get into discussions about food but I have to say that when Coach got a little "chunky" the Hills RD did the trick. I paid $44.69 for a 30 pound bag so it was a little pricey, but it worked!!! And we didn't have to reduce the quantity-it's very hard to do that because he's CRAZY about food.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

I left my original vet when he refused to fax a prescription to an online drug company. He wanted to charge me *9 *times the online amount for Sandy's arthritis medication. When I switched to a vet I highly respect, she was happy to do it. 

When I noticed that they only had Science Diet prescription food in the office, she explained that they make SO very little on the food, it wouldn't pay to lose the office space to keep it on site.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

OK--so the following are 2 listings for puppy food by 2 large dog food companies--which one would you feed?....no cheating...when you see the ingredients you will see my issue--I only listed the first few-- figured that was enough. So would it be number 1 or number 2? 

1. Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal,

2. Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal,


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> OK--so the following are 2 listings for puppy food by 2 large dog food companies--which one would you feed?....no cheating...when you see the ingredients you will see my issue--I only listed the first few-- figured that was enough. So would it be number 1 or number 2?
> 
> 1. Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal,
> 
> 2. Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal,



Given those two choices, #1. Grain duplication in #2.

Whats the point?


----------



## nGoldenm (Jan 17, 2007)

njb said:


> OK--so the following are 2 listings for puppy food by 2 large dog food companies--which one would you feed?....no cheating...when you see the ingredients you will see my issue--I only listed the first few-- figured that was enough. So would it be number 1 or number 2?
> 
> 1. Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Soybean Meal,
> 
> 2. Whole grain corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, soybean meal,


Going only off of what you posted, I would feed the first one for the same reasons Bailey's Dad mentioned. Not by a very high margin however. Neither is a very quality looking food.

(I do know which foods those are by the way, but that didn't influence my selection :wave: )


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Well the first one is science diet puppy and the second Purina puppy--given the ingredients--I am not thinking it is worth the price difference...

Another concern I have is that since people see it in the vets office they might assume it is good--I just don't think it is good food--at least not the puppy formula.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so lucky because my vet here in Arizona and the one I had in Calif were both into nutrition. They loved that I researched food and had high recommendations for the raw diets out and the premium foods. They readily gave prescriptions for ordering online. I had a friend who worked for a vet and she said he got BIG bonus' from Hills so he would carry Science Diet. Hate that food!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

As Jefferyzone said earlier--follow the money--


----------



## nGoldenm (Jan 17, 2007)

njb said:


> Well the first one is science diet puppy and the second Purina puppy--given the ingredients--I am not thinking it is worth the price difference...
> 
> Another concern I have is that since people see it in the vets office they might assume it is good--I just don't think it is good food--at least not the puppy formula.


Neither is a good food. No, it's not worth the price difference. For the price of SD, you could get a much better, higher quality food that contains human grade ingredients. I'm partial to Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul as a great, well priced food.

Many people do assume it's a good food. How could a food with a name like "Science Diet" not be a good food? I wish that more people would research the foods they buy for their dog. If more people did that, maybe the companies like Hill's would produce higher quality foods that matches their name so they could continue to sell. But, alas, I don't think that is ever going to happen...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> I am not a dog food snob---


Yes. You are.........:doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Bailey's Dad said:


> Yes. You are.........:doh:


Am not--you have just not heard from the dog food snobs on here yet--lol

I just think if the vet is going to carry a food on the shelf the vet has a responsibility to ensure it is a food he or she would feed his own dog--and/or they should actually read the labels....

If indeed they are carrying crap food and taking bonuses for having it there----and they know it is crap food---that has to be a ethical violation. I find it odd that all the vets around here just say feed them any thing but Ol Roy---

I just looked up the Ol Roy puppy formula---Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, wheat middlings--bad--but is it how much worse than brands that are way more expensive. 

Many a dog has lived a ripe old life on plain old Purina--no doubt--but for almost the same money I can get a much better quality feed--so I do. 

I may just ask my vet outright "so what do they pay you to carry that food?"


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

So what are some of the top brands then you all use ???? I just might be able to find some over here. I HOPE


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

King said:


> So what are some of the top brands then you all use ???? I just might be able to find some over here. I HOPE


You are going to have to learn to read labels to learn what is better or worse.

I don't know what the label requirements are there--might be different than here. If they have good boarding and training places for dogs there you might ask them what they use--and ask 'why'....

Even if you can't find a good dry food--you can research and find out what it is missing and add other things to the diet to keep your dog healthy.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> Am not--you have just not heard from the dog food snobs on here yet--lol
> 
> I just think if the vet is going to carry a food on the shelf the vet has a responsibility to ensure it is a food he or she would feed his own dog--and/or they should actually read the labels....
> 
> ...



"A snob, guilty of snobbery, is a person that adopts the world-view that other people are inherently inferior for any one of a variety of reasons."

Your view of dog food makes you a dog food snob. You look only at ingredients and not how a particular dog does on a particular food. Your food is some how superior to another simply because you think it is. You cannot supply any scientific basis for your opinion because you have none. Its your opinion. And thats all it is.....

Let me ask you if you even know where your dog food is made?

Who makes it?

Have you seen a copy of the feeding trials for your dog food?

Have you a nutritional breakdown of every ingredient thats in your food?

Do you know the supplier of every ingredient thats in your food?

Do you know where each ingredient in your food was processed at?

I know these things and a lot more about what goes in my dogs bowl twice a day and I don't feel the need to judge every food out there simply because I think its better.

I believe if it works for your dog feed it. Hills works for a lot more dogs than your food of choice.

That I'm absolutely sure of.......


----------



## King (Feb 10, 2007)

njb said:


> You are going to have to learn to read labels to learn what is better or worse.


Thats no help...... I cant read Japanese. Im sure there is Name Brands from USA over here I just have to find it and know which ones to look for.

Can anyone fill me in??


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I do not buy my food at the vet's..however, i do get my heartworm meds and flea/tick meds.. I live in a rural area and know I dont have the best small animal vet in the world, but they dont overcharge me for routine stuff and they have always been there for me on a sunday when i needed them.. so, I dont mind spending a little extra for that stuff with those guys....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Bailey's Dad said:


> "A snob, guilty of snobbery, is a person that adopts the world-view that other people are inherently inferior for any one of a variety of reasons."
> 
> Your view of dog food makes you a dog food snob. You look only at ingredients and not how a particular dog does on a particular food. Your food is some how superior to another simply because you think it is. You cannot supply any scientific basis for your opinion because you have none. Its your opinion. And thats all it is.....
> 
> ...


Where is Lexie's Mom when I need her?  

My entire point in the first post was that even the folks at the vets office said it was "crap"--so why then do they sell it? I don't happen to feed either Hills or Purina--but after being in the grocery store/Walmart--and reading all the labels on the food they have--I would chose Purina One over all the others--based on the listed contents. 

So again--if even the vet--after they know you read labels--they say--oh it is crap..why would they carry it? That is like buying candy at the doctors office. 

Lets stay on topic and :welcome: to the forum BTW....


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> Where is Lexie's Mom when I need her?
> 
> My entire point in the first post was that even the folks at the vets office said it was "crap"--so why then do they sell it? I don't happen to feed either Hills or Purina--but after being in the grocery store/Walmart--and reading all the labels on the food they have--I would chose Purina One over all the others--based on the listed contents.
> 
> ...



The folks at the vets might say its crap but you know what? The person who makes the rules at this particular vet has decided to carry it. 

Your listening to opinions of people there who's opinions apparently do not matter.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We had to have one of our cats on that crap...the cats think its crap because they HATE it and wont eat it. We bought a whole month worth for our 4 cats 8 months ago and almost all there food went to waste because they refused to eat it......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Bailey's Dad said:


> The folks at the vets might say its crap but you know what? The person who makes the rules at this particular vet has decided to carry it.
> 
> Your listening to opinions of people there who's opinions apparently do not matter.


Do you by chance work for Hills/SD? 

and for the record--everyone matters--


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

njb said:


> Do you by chance work for Hills/SD?
> 
> and for the record--everyone matters--


No. 

Everyone does matter. Just not everyones opinion.

You harp and carp about Hills but I don't recall you giving a solid reason why you don't like it.

Is it the corn? Nothing wrong with corn. Highly digestible, good source of carbs, low incidence of allergies. Excellent grain. Dogs adore it.....

Lack of meat protein. I'll give you that one.

Just what is it you base your dislike of Hills on??


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Um...corn is a fine grain for humans. But it's been proven to be a source of allergy in canines...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Um...corn is a fine grain for humans. But it's been proven to be a source of allergy in canines...


That is exactly what I read consistently--that corn is not the best choice for dogs. I don't like the fact that it is more corn than anything-I know dry kibble needs binders--but there are other lower allergy risk ones available. 

I don't know exactly why goldens seem to be plagued by allergies so much lately--maybe all breeds are and I just don't know about it-or due to the internet it just looks like more allergies because we hear about it more.

I just do not see how they justify it being such a good general food-especially for the price. I am sure some dogs are just fine on it--most dogs in fact. Many of dog has lived to be a ripe old age on Purina or even Ol Roy--

I just really wish the vets would give better advice than--feed whatever you want--I myself, feed Natural Balance--it is not a perfect food but even though I might be getting duped reading the labels--I sure feel much better about it when I read it and the dog loves it.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

njb said:


> I myself, feed Natural Balance--it is not a perfect food but even though I might be getting duped reading the labels--I sure feel much better about it when I read it and the dog loves it.


We were feeding Natural Balance (Sweet Potato and Salmon) as well, although Dottie still wasn't quite right; I suspect it was the fish meal that was getting her. She has many sensitivities. But it sure is important to read those labels every time you buy a bag, because ol' Dick added white potato to the ingredients, and that was the end of the line for us because Bugg has tested positve for white potato.

Soooo, we have just completed a switch to Pinnacle's sweet potato and trout formula. I think we are at the point of preparing every meal for Dottie ourselves. We've done a bit of that along the way. But we'll see how she does with Pinnacle.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I was just reading though the website yesterday looking at the ingredients in their allergy forumlas--I noticed that on the label of the sweet potato formula also--I have a friend whose GSD was on a home cooked turkey and sweet potato only diet for months because of allergies--she looked into that food and with the white potato-no way. She has said if she never smells another turkey cooking again--it will be too soon. Right now she found a butcher that sells blocks of frozen meat just for dog food--which she boils and adds some brown rice and green beans too and the dog is doing much better. 

I confess I was a little annoyed about the addition of the white potato-the amount of it at least. It might not be so bad if there was not so much of it--


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I am really so lucky that non of my dogs have allergies...........


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I am really so lucky that non of my dogs have allergies...........


Oh me too! I am very thankful and it is not lost on me how lucky I am....


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I am really so lucky that non of my dogs have allergies...........


Yes, it is a blessing to have allergy free dogs. It really simplifies life!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

njb said:


> She has said if she never smells another turkey cooking again--it will be too soon. Right now she found a butcher that sells blocks of frozen meat just for dog food--which she boils and adds some brown rice and green beans too and the dog is doing much better.


I know where your friend is coming from; Karen and I are vegetarians, and it must be an expression of true love for Dottie when we've cooked chickens for her. :yuck: 

But we'll do it again if it comes to that.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> njb said:
> 
> 
> > She has said if she never smells another turkey cooking again--it will be too soon. Right now she found a butcher that sells blocks of frozen meat just for dog food--which she boils and adds some brown rice and green beans too and the dog is doing much better. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

jeffreyzone said:


> Um...corn is a fine grain for humans. But it's been proven to be a source of allergy in canines...



I see you've fallen for the internet message board corn myth.

Fact is only one grain, rice, has a lower incidence of allergies in dogs than corn.

Research it.

Furthermore, allergies in dogs, are actually quite rare. What people mistake as allergies are really protein deficiencies. My dogs never have any signs of allergies. Have nice small poops. Are the picture of health and full of energy. 

They also never get a food with less than 30% protein and 20% fat.

Research it.


----------

